# Messin' with Muslims



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just had a good idea to have some fun with Muslims.

1 - Buy 4 pigs.

2- Paint numbers on their backs 1, 2, 3, and 5.

3 - Turn them loose in a Mosque.

4 - Sit down on a lawn chair, crack a cold beer and enjoy the Imams going crazy trying to find #4! :lol:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Similar idea. I like yours better.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I really like the way your wheels turn, sir!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

you should see him when he hits the afterburners and really goes wheels up!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Do you have to kick him first though is the thing


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I just had a good idea to have some fun with Muslims.
> 
> 1 - Buy 4 pigs.
> 
> ...


You forgot #5 - Load big pile of magazines with hollow points filled with pig blood and pick off the scum running around looking for pig 
number 4.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

American Exceptionalism at its finest! Well done Inor, well done!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate to be the party pooper but actions and thoughts like the above don't make you any different than the MooseLimbs


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I had to slow my roll....you know the recipes and tactics I was bringing heh heh
But really, the best thing you can do to them is the same as always. Smile, be happy, looked blessed compared to their looking like a butt hole curse, everything to remind them that no matter what people try to say.....well. (they really hate happy, non full of cruddy crud like them people)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I hate to be the party pooper but actions and thoughts like the above don't make you any different than the moose limbs
> 
> I think that is wrong. People who keep doing that will end up a muslim's white boy wife.
> But, based on the "no better" logic, I could dress all gay and go to the mall and when they attack me surprise! Muslim head off instead of the other way around. Now tgat"s real fun!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I hate to be the party pooper but actions and thoughts like the above don't make you any different than the MooseLimbs


Hate to say this he is right... We are better than this, and better than them!!

Be the sleeping giant, and remember a bullet never lies


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Hate to say this he is right... We are better than this, and better than them!!
> 
> Be the sleeping giant, and remember a bullet never lies


I didn't really want to say it either, but someone had to unless a bystander wouldn't know who the fool was.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Oddapple---what??


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, are y'all forgetting that they WAGED WAR on us. On our beliefs. On our GOD.
convert or die, and y'all still wanna wear boxing gloves to the battle. 
There is no hesitation here. You state you wanna and are gonna kill me, and I'm supposed to play fair?
Inor, I got some paint.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've heard it said the best revenge is to live well.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry Seneca, I love the smell of copper, it usually comes from mass amounts of blood. While I wish to fight no more. I will. I can go for a lot more miles and fights. Let them come.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe leave some empty bacon packages on the front steps of the moosic. Hate to waste bacon but maybe a few pieces as well. In the shape of a cross??


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will accept a Muslim, . . . if and when:

He begins to dress like an American.

He begins to talk like an American.

He treats his children and his wife as though they were Americans.

When he stands and pledges allegiance to the same flag I do.

When he publicly and vociferously repudiates all of the Islamic hate, disgust, anger, etc. that is applied to Christians and Jews.

But I'll still watch him.

Those who accept them as they are today, . . . will accept them as they are tomorrow, . . . as your masters.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> I will accept a Muslim, . . . if and when:
> 
> He begins to dress like an American.
> 
> ...


Define dressing like a American??

They are our enemy no doubt about it, but we have all the cards, and we live in the modern age, not the dark ages...

We have no need to stoop to their level, they try and kill us slow, we kill quick, their goal is to mame, ours is to give them their 72 vergin boys in hell, as quick as possible

End of the day, they are cancer, we are the cure...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Sorry Seneca, I love the smell of copper, it usually comes from mass amounts of blood. While I wish to fight no more. I will. I can go for a lot more miles and fights. Let them come.


Between now and then live well, it pisses them off to no end to see healthy well adjusted people go about their business. Yeah it may come to a Donny brook with the muzzies, they'll loose, you know it I know it, but in the mean time life is for living. What do you say?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I say, being a white male, I have a target on me. 
Well spoken Dwight, I agree, with what you said. 
Instead of the red sashes from tombstone, the TERRORISTS that are hiding under Islam should wear black sashes,so we know who they follow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And guys, I still live my happy life, nothing short of prison time will keep me from being a hustler and happy father. 
My life is good, actually great, and knowing what my afterlife will be like is comforting.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I hate to be the party pooper but actions and thoughts like the above don't make you any different than the MooseLimbs


Having a cheap laugh at the expense of the folks that have sworn to kill us puts me at the same level as them?

Sorry, I just cannot put a politically incorrect joke at the same level as chopping off the head of an innocent.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe in defensive actions that are pertinent to a threat. I also believe that all people share the same rights, freedoms and liberty. I will kill anyone who threatens greivous bodily harm to me, my loved ones and my property. If someone attacks another for religious reasons I will defend the attacked. I will not harm someone simply because of their religion.

You have no right to attack anyone because of what they believe. You have to wait until they break the law before you can do anything. This is the problem that I have when discussions about killing Muslims occur. It is just as wrong to kill a Muslim because of his belief as it is for a Muslim to kill a Christian for their belief.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So, I open this thread, and the popup add across the top is:
muslima.com
International Muslim Matrimonials
Join Free Now!

What a hoot!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hey Inor, dont forget to wear your mohammed was a pedo shirt! Spread some of these jokes around in muslim areas. This will mess with em.



Arab scientists have invented a time-travel device that can transport an entire country back to the middle ages.
They’re calling it ‘Islam’.

How do muslims practice safe sex? They mark the camels that kick.

what do muslim men do during foreplay? Tickle the goats chin.

Did you hear about the winner of the muslim beauty contest? Me neither.

A Muslim woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: “That’s the ugliest baby that I’ve ever seen. Ugh!”
The woman goes to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: “The driver just insulted me!”The man says: “You go right up there and tell him off – go ahead, I’ll hold your monkey for you.”

Do you know why muslims don't teach drivers ed and sex ed on the same day? They don't want to wear out the camel.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Hey Inor, dont forget to wear your mohammed was a pedo shirt! Spread some of these jokes around in muslim areas. This will mess with em.


I'm going with this for a t-shirt design!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When's the only time you should wink at a Muslim?
A. When aiming.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, because Muslims have it in their head to kill you - you have the power to have it in your mind to kill them. Both before any act is actually committed against the other. So Muslims have the same right to kill you because you want to kill them as you have for them wanting to kill you.


It sounds to me like you have justified their reasoning....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> So, because Muslims have it in their head to kill you - you have the power to have it in your mind to kill them. Both before any act is actually committed against the other. So Muslims have the same right to kill you because you want to kill them as you have for them wanting to kill you.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have justified their reasoning....


Huh? Paul, you are my friend, but your circular logic makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Leading drug companies have announced that live rabbits will no longer be used in
Scientific experiments. Muslims will now be used instead.
A top scientist has stated that the advantage of using Muslims is they breed faster than
rabbits, and you don't get fond of them!*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> So, because Muslims have it in their head to kill you - you have the power to have it in your mind to kill them. Both before any act is actually committed against the other. So Muslims have the same right to kill you because you want to kill them as you have for them wanting to kill you.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have justified their reasoning....


According hadiths, simply refusing the offer to convert to Islam is reason for violence against the infidel. They don't want to kill you because you want to kill them. 
The Austrians didn't lure the Muslims to the gates of Vienna so that they might kill Muslims; they killed Muslims while holding them at the gates.

That is to say, your reasoning is seriously faulty in my understanding of the centuries old threat.

I find it interesting that if a threat is not bound by national jurisdiction and has an element of religion lined in it, people seem to treat it differently.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back to the frivolities...

Interesting piece of history. 
In 1872 the Arabs invented the condom, using a goat's lower intestine . 
In 1873 the British refined the idea by taking the intestine out of the goat first.

Yes, I know it is historically incorrect. It's a joke!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor believes it is OK to kill Muslims because they want to kill him - not because they have attempted to harm him but for what they believe.

Muslims believe it is OK to kill Inor because of what he believes - not because of anything he has done but for what he believes.

The reasoning is the same. Both Inor and Muslims believe it is OK to kill for what another believes - whether or not the individual actually does believe it. Essentually you both think murder is an answer to what you believe another person believes.

If either one is justified in that act then both are justified. 

If A = B and B = C then A = C. Not circular logic - just logic.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Paul I think you're a bit off -

Inor believes muslims are a threat to him and should be killed.
Muslims believe Inor should be killed because he is not a Muslim and finds it ignorant and false.

Therefor, Inor is actually correct because he has stated a defensive position which is true and islam has stated an aggressive position which is false.

That logic'll bite ya when you try to use tactics and people aren't Democrat stupid.

Myself, I support the MERS approach. That way alla's to blame and anybody who wants to can cry all they like.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How in the world can you consider "kill all muslims" a defensive position when there has been no action against him?

It is the same as Kill all infidels because they are a threat to Islam even though no action has been taken.

Either they are both wrong or they are both right - I simply believe they are both wrong and until someone has the intent and takes action toward performing an unlawful or illegal act against another there is no "self defense" to it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS,

You are way too smart for me to debate with you, plus I like you like a big brother!

So I'll just paraphrase what Israeli PM Ben Netanyahu said; If muslimes were to stop hating and trying to kill non-muslimes-- there would be peace...if non-muslime's stopped defending themselves against muslimes and laid down their weapons there would be death.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Inor believes it is OK to kill Muslims because they want to kill him - not because they have attempted to harm him but for what they believe.


Well yeah... Call me old fashioned, but when somebody states plainly that they want to kill all of my countrymen, my family and me, AND they have proven time and again the willingness to do so, I take their INTENT seriously. When they start driving airplanes into buildings and chopping off people's heads in the heartland, it goes a little beyond a "belief" and becomes an _*intent*_. And yes, I am plenty okay with whacking out anybody that has the intent of causing harm to me, my family or my country BEFORE they actually make the attempt. After all, their attempt may be successful.



PaulS said:


> Muslims believe it is OK to kill Inor because of what he believes - not because of anything he has done but for what he believes.


You have that one wrong. Muslims want to kill us because of what we _*don't*_ believe. I don't believe Allah is God. I don't believe Mohammed is a prophet. I don't believe queers should be stoned to death. I don't believe Mrs Inor is my property. There is all kinds of sick twisted crap that Muslims want me to believe, that I refuse to believe. That is why they intend to kill me.



PaulS said:


> The reasoning is the same. Both Inor and Muslims believe it is OK to kill for what another believes - whether or not the individual actually does believe it. Essentually you both think murder is an answer to what you believe another person believes.
> 
> If either one is justified in that act then both are justified.


The reasoning is exactly the opposite. Muslims want to MURDER us because we don't believe what they want us to believe. I want to KILL them before they get the chance. It is the difference between the meanings of the words "kill" and "murder". And as I think on it, "kill" might even be a bit too strong in this context; I prefer to think of it as "Inor assisted suicide".



PaulS said:


> If A = B and B = C then A = C. Not circular logic - just logic.


"Contradictions do not exist. Whenever you think you are facing a contradiction, check your premises. You will find that one of them is wrong."

Edit: This is also the first post in this entire thread where I have mentioned ANYTHING about killing Muslims or anybody else.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Just watched a snippet of a speech given by Biden in which he say the terrorists are not an existential threat to the US. That a person in the US is twice as likely to be struck by lightning than fall victim to a terrorist attack. Nice to know that the VP thought enough of the American people to share his Trivia wisdoms with us...:lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

William R. Forstchen, the author of "One Second After" has written a new book about terrorists attacking the U.S., sorry but I can't remember the name of it. I heard him talking this morning and he said that while researching for the book he read the Koran and watched videos put on social networks by the terrorists, and came to a realization. There is NO SUCH THING as a moderated Muslim. Either they believe in what the Koran says, or they aren't practicing muslims. He said that if they ARE practicing muslims then they intend to covert everyone to Islam or KILL THEM. That is what their religion tells them to do. That is what their whole religion is based on. 

CONVERT or DIE. That is their religion, and that is what we are going to have to come to grips with eventually. They MEAN what they say.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I hate to be the party pooper but actions and thoughts like the above don't make you any different than the MooseLimbs


You cannot defeat this scourge of the land by taking the moral high ground...These animals only understand and respond to strength. Anytime you show them that you will attempt to negotiate or concede ground or issue you embolden them to hold you in contempt. Their religion states clearly that they can lie to the infidel, even adopt the infidel's ways and practices, even if that violate islamic decrees, if the greater Jihad is the ultimate goal. In most any other case I would agree to not seek to offend or cause issue with thy neighbor...but these people knew it was a next to a pig farm, so you tell me who has the more sinister plans in mind going into the neighbor relationship? How dare they tell a man who owns the land to stop doing what he was doing before they bought the land beside them. This is AMerica...We eat pork here and love it!...If you don't fine...but you don't change us....you change you or learn to deal with it.

Good on him and put me down for number 3 to win it on the next race for $25. Who'll give me 2 to 1 odds?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Their religion states clearly that they can lie to the infidel, even adopt the infidel's ways and practices, even if that violate islamic decrees, if the greater Jihad is the ultimate goal.


This is even scarier when you consider the number of Muslims in the current administration, whether you consider Obama a Muslim or not.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Do I believe that we should all run out and start killing muslims? NO! Not because I don't think that they pose a real threat to Western Civilization, and not because I don't believe that given a chance and if they thought that they could get away with it that many if not most would kill me in a heartbeat. I don't believe that we should because we aren't murdering scum like many of them are. I DO think that there will come a time, possibly in the near future, when it is going to become a either we kill them or they'll kill us situation. It seems obvious to me that muslims have been doing so for centuries and are starting to finish the process now.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Why Wait


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So really what do they ultimately want. Is there a group of elitist Muslims, that want money, power, porn queens ? What is their goal. It can't be to have a 3 billion men running around in dresses ****in goats. If it is then we need to just push the button.

How in the 2k's do you film beheadings, mass beheadings then spread it to Mexico, and not expect to get dropped on. What kind of culture is that, how is it pure and of any god. Allah better bend over cause I am coming around


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> This is even scarier when you consider the number of Muslims in the current administration, whether you consider Obama a Muslim or not.


To follow up, here is a partial list:

Arif Alikhan
Assistant Secretary for Policy Development for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security

Mohammed Elibiary
Homeland Security Adviser

Rashad Hussain
Special Envoy to the Organization of the Islamic Conference(OIC)

Salam al-Marayati 
Obama Adviser and founder of the Muslim Public Affairs Council and is its current executive director

Imam Mohamed Magid- 
Obama's Sharia Czar from the Islamic Society of North America

Eboo Patel- 
Advisory Council on Faith-Based Neighborhood Partnerships

This list is a few months old, so some of these may no longer be there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Do I believe that we should all run out and start killing muslims? NO! Not because I don't think that they pose a real threat to Western Civilization, and not because I don't believe that given a chance and if they thought that they could get away with it that many if not most would kill me in a heartbeat. I don't believe that we should because we aren't murdering scum like many of them are. I DO think that there will come a time, possibly in the near future, when it is going to become a either we kill them or they'll kill us situation. It seems obvious to me that muslims have been doing so for centuries and are starting to finish the process now.


Notso young please do not take this as criticism of you because we all feel the same way (and I say we only as a collective majority)..We are all willing to give the benefit of doubt...to wait until it happens to us or until we have no choice. That is because we value life...we have been taught that each life is from God...and it is...Just as the statement of "We all are created equal" is true.

We are each a product of Sperm and Egg and the blink of God (in my eyes) that makes us start to grow. From that instance on...we are not equal. We are products of our mothers and fathers DNA. products of our mothers diets, stress, environment. We are products of the lessons taught and the values instilled.

We must come to accept that the environment of the muslim will breed intolerance to any but muslim...while the environment of Christian breeds love of all and acceptance of all, even when we may judge them to be sinners and hell bound. So in the end it will come down to which would you prefer to exist? Where as the Christian will invariably accept the existence of other religions or lack thereof. Muslims do not.

So as long as we chose to wait until it affects us directly...it allows the massing of an enemy to align against you...to surround you... and then when you have no choice but to act...you will find that your act will have no effect and is futile.

This is the failing of the modern era and the civilized world...fighting against an ancient evil.

God told Joshua to go forth and kill them all...every man woman and child. He did not and so we still battle what he failed to accomplish. I am not an extremely religious man...but in this I believe the word of God to be true.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So as long as we chose to wait until it affects us directly...it allows the massing of an enemy to align against you...to surround you... and then when you have no choice but to act...you will find that your act will have no effect and is futile."

Yup. Just what obamanation wants.

"God told Joshua to go forth and kill them all...every man woman and child."

Don't need G-d for an excuse. Taste, class and healthy natural male instincts are plenty enough for me. About time too (sheesh!)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you know what's happening, you can still counter the threat without breaking the law of the land, that involves building contacts, stockpiling war materials and improving knowledge of battle and armed combat...

will it happen, highly likely... can we win, yes...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Folks it's not a decade game...its not even a century game...its an eternity struggle. You just have to believe what they are saying is what they really mean. When they say they will have a world ruled by Islam...what part of that do you think means you get your very own non sharia law country? It won't be tomorrow or even within your life time...but it may be closer during your grand childs life time and then closer during their grand childs day and then it will be so and you bear the burden of guilt along with the rest of us.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

PaulS said:


> So, because Muslims have it in their head to kill you - you have the power to have it in your mind to kill them. Both before any act is actually committed against the other. So Muslims have the same right to kill you because you want to kill them as you have for them wanting to kill you.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have justified their reasoning....


Paul...if I say to you that it is my sworn duty before god to kill you and all your children until neither you or any of your spawn live....will you wait for my attack? if so...then you will lose sir. You will lose because I will have converted all around you by the time I hit you and you will face a massive army all bent on your destruction. You will either accept evil as evil or be the ostrich and wait until it is your turn to die. I say that with respect...but also with knowledge of what I speak.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You can play the "I'll take the high road" game...it leads to the same place as the "I will not wage war game" and the "I am a pacifist" game". As for me I will war....I will happily war...

They only understand the unyielding use of the sword. The undaunted desire for violence...the utter resolve for dominance. This they respect and nothing more...nothing....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

And more over Paul...it is not because we want them dead that they kill...it is because they have sworn to kill or convert us that we want them dead. If they were to cease their ways it would end...if we cease they would kill us. If you cannot understand this you are not as smart as I thought you were. As the Israeli PM put it..if Hezbollah would stop fighting the warring would end...if Israel stops then they would be over come with violence. (or words to that effect).


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"How in the world can you consider "kill all muslims" a defensive position when there has been no action against him?"

But they do make violence against people and brag about it? 

I think you think of others as if they thought or were like you. Lots of people have no real knowing of what life and people are like because they don't have relative experience. That's understandable.
Everybody with relative experience doesn't even really need to talk about it and it's a grim business no matter how you slice it.
But a lot of our most serious problems come from masses of people who have never lived beyond the office and a fern bar, voting their own selves into extinction in a desperate plight to appear worthy of evolution.
When we are painting up and putting Shakespeare back on the shelf of course it will be like you say and desire, but for the forseeable future we have only just tasted "the beginning of sorrows" and from here it will be years before it let's up.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Time for a reality check, it you go out and kill someone for being muslim, you WILL go to prison. If you go out advocating that people go out and kill muslims for being muslim, and someone listens to you and does so, you might be investigated by the FBI or DHS, might be charged with inciting violence or some related charge, and might be sued in a civil action. Will you be convicted? Who knows, but how much will it cost you in attorney fees or loss time at work? 

I believe that one of the main tenants of islam is that it's followers either convert non-believers or it they refuse, kill them. That is not some obscure passage that most followers are either unaware of or ignore, it's one of the main pillars of the religion. 

I believe that even so-called "moderate" muslims not only believe that it is their "religious" duty to either convert or kill nonbelievers, but that it is not only acceptable but they are encouraged to take the wives, daughters, and children of non-believers as slaves, and to use the wives and daughters as sex slaves.

I believe that moslems believe that EVERYONE be subjected to shariah law whether or not they are muslims. That they believe that not only you can but should beat your wife and children if they displease you, and that if your wife or daughter does something that you believe "dishonors" you, you should kill them.

I believe that muslims, even those living in the U.S. or who are U.S. citizens, view the U.S. and all of it's non-muslim population as being evil and corrupt, and deserve to die.

I believe that there will be many more and increasingly violent attacks against the West and the United States in particular, and there will come a time when the West and the U.S. will say "enough" and then the full scale war start.

I believe that one of the reasons we are seeing this stuff kicking off now is because with modern communications, movies, videos, and social media, muslims are becoming fully aware of just how big of backward LOOSERS they are. The middle ages are long gone and they are just now realizing it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotsoYoung nailed it.

I'll go one step further and predict that the PC fools in some parts of the US will continue to coddle the muslimes and their populations will grow. More "Dearborn" Michigan's will spring up in areas just like what has happened to Spain, Great Britain, France etc. 

Big ole ******** like me will be called racists/bigots/neanderthals by the politically correct suburban and upper class dem/socialist fools. But when that particular muslime shit hits the fan and little Missy Soccer Mom who voted democrud for fear of being lumped in with the "bigots" like me will be the first raped and her pussified husband who also allowed and even invited the incoming muslimes, will be the first beheaded. By then other PC Liberal fools will have woken up and realized that these muslimes want to kill or convert you. 

But by then it will be too late.

Pikes will be raised with heads upon it, I may be long dead and gone but eventually Pikes will have to be raised.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All you have to do to know that muslims are evil is read their book.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/quran/023-violence.htm

Also, a Google search on "life under isis" will show the reality of sharia law. For example, in Syria and Iraq there are women for sale. They literally have price tags hanging from them. There are "rape stands" where a muslim man can pay to have his way with infidels. Places that have been Christian for many hundreds of years are now banned from worshipping. They must pay the jizya if they are left alive to do so. Those are only a small portion of the horrors unleashed by true muslims. I say nuke the bastards. That'll mess with em.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Radical Muslims are no more indicative of the entire religion than KKK is indicative of the entirety of Christianity. Sure there are radical terrorists, and sure they deserve to die as a general rule, but as soon as you punish all Muslims for the actions of a few you are acting the way the people our founding fathers created this country to avoid acted. Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous. Evil people will be evil no matter what, and just because they take a religion and use it as a tool for evil, doesn't make the religion evil, much like a serial killer using a rifle to kill people doesn't make firearms evil, despite what our left wing friends would have us believe. Remember that just a few hundred years ago, during the dark ages, evil men used Christianity to perform atrocities as well, including torture and murder for those who wouldn't become Christians or even the specific branch of Christianity they approved of, using texts from the Bible they twisted for their own means. This obviously doesn't make Christianity evil. So why would the same actions make Islam evil?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> Radical Muslims are no more indicative of the entire religion than KKK is indicative of the entirety of Christianity. Sure there are radical terrorists, and sure they deserve to die as a general rule, but as soon as you punish all Muslims for the actions of a few you are acting the way the people our founding fathers created this country to avoid acted. Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous. Evil people will be evil no matter what, and just because they take a religion and use it as a tool for evil, doesn't make the religion evil, much like a serial killer using a rifle to kill people doesn't make firearms evil, despite what our left wing friends would have us believe. Remember that just a few hundred years ago, during the dark ages, evil men used Christianity to perform atrocities as well, including torture and murder for those who wouldn't become Christians or even the specific branch of Christianity they approved of, using texts from the Bible they twisted for their own means. This obviously doesn't make Christianity evil. So why would the same actions make Islam evil?


Welcome to the forum my ignorant friend. Please do some research before you post ignorant statements. islam is a socio-politcal ideology with the goal of world domination. Those who believe it are comprised of a couple of sub groups; Those that want to kill you and those who want to convert you. Those who want to convert you are also willing to fund those who want to kill you.

islamists are women and children haters, which also makes them cowards. islamists are either homosexaul pedophiles OR those willing to fund homosexual pedophiles. I could go on if you choose.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

thesean75 said:


> Radical Muslims are no more indicative of the entire religion than KKK is indicative of the entirety of Christianity. Sure there are radical terrorists, and sure they deserve to die as a general rule, but as soon as you punish all Muslims for the actions of a few you are acting the way the people our founding fathers created this country to avoid acted. Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous. Evil people will be evil no matter what, and just because they take a religion and use it as a tool for evil, doesn't make the religion evil, much like a serial killer using a rifle to kill people doesn't make firearms evil, despite what our left wing friends would have us believe. Remember that just a few hundred years ago, during the dark ages, evil men used Christianity to perform atrocities as well, including torture and murder for those who wouldn't become Christians or even the specific branch of Christianity they approved of, using texts from the Bible they twisted for their own means. This obviously doesn't make Christianity evil. So why would the same actions make Islam evil?


::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> Radical Muslims are no more indicative of the entire religion than KKK is indicative of the entirety of Christianity. Sure there are radical terrorists, and sure they deserve to die as a general rule, but as soon as you punish all Muslims for the actions of a few you are acting the way the people our founding fathers created this country to avoid acted. Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous. Evil people will be evil no matter what, and just because they take a religion and use it as a tool for evil, doesn't make the religion evil, much like a serial killer using a rifle to kill people doesn't make firearms evil, despite what our left wing friends would have us believe. Remember that just a few hundred years ago, during the dark ages, evil men used Christianity to perform atrocities as well, including torture and murder for those who wouldn't become Christians or even the specific branch of Christianity they approved of, using texts from the Bible they twisted for their own means. This obviously doesn't make Christianity evil. So why would the same actions make Islam evil?


You can proselytize and mewl until the mers or dirty bombs catch up, bit face it, they are inferior, vile "toast".
It's just a money scam they're being used for now, by their own with ours and when they have served the purpose theyare for, bye bye black bird.
But the stupid beastly ones are always easy to get, just hype 'em up to a retard lather and let 'em think the are special, when in reality their job is "what real, human males won't stoop to." - that's their only function. They got nothing else.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> NotsoYoung nailed it.
> 
> I'll go one step further and predict that the PC fools in some parts of the US will continue to coddle the muslimes and their populations will grow. More "Dearborn" Michigan's will spring up in areas just like what has happened to Spain, Great Britain, France etc.
> 
> ...


I lived very close to "Dearborn" and worked there for a time also. For the ignorant, it's also the home of FoMoCo, whose founder got an letter of commendation from the Nazis for his support during the big one.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well now Dearborn can get a plague of eradication for them and their unfit-for-a-barn animal friends.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

It is a Religion, I assure you. And yes the extremists are looking to either convert or kill, I am not fighting you on that, but extremists, by definition are a small percentage of who is out there, they get the most press of course, because bombings and war are "sexy" news that people want to see. but the overwhelming majority of Muslims are just like the overwhelming majority of Christians, regular people who believe in a peaceful religion. Everything that can be said about Islam can be said about just about any religion if people want to twist words, I mean when you read the Bible, do you ever stop to think about how terrible some of the events and declarations are? No, because that is not what it is intended to be, but a person in the wrong mindset could, and have in the past, formed societies both small and large based in Christianity that are wholly evil,just like they are doing now in the middle east. It is no different than inner city gangs other than funding, support, and leadership being more effective. It is people taking advantage of others who are in a terrible situation and are very vulnerable, and giving them something to believe in. at it's core it has nothing to do with Islam. It is evil people taking advantage of regular, everyday people who need what the terrorist groups are giving them. Reasonable people who have seen first hand what is happening over there know this. The media has Americans in a frenzy, which to a point is necessary in wartime IMO,(WWII everyone thought the Japanese were evil to the core but that is obviously not the case) but that doesn't mean everything they report is the whole or even the true story. Even in the middle east, it is a small group causing large amounts of havoc. again, not indicative of the entire Islamic culture. To be clear I think we should bomb the hell out of the ones who deserve it until even the memory of their evil is wiped away, I think there should be no mercy in dealing with those who would destroy us. but attacking the wrong people can be just as bad as losing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll never change your mind and you will never change mine. I agree that the media is complicit in much of this evil crap. 

I'll end by asking (if you care) to research the supposed "small percentage" of islamist troublemakers. You will find that number to be in the hundreds of millions or perhaps a billion. 

They want to convert the infidel or kill the infidel. Those who want to convert you are willing to fund those who want to kill you. Where do you think the money that they freely give to the mosques actually goes?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually, lots of religious scholars consider it only a perverted imitation of a real religion. It is absent so many actual "bible" parts and is largely poetry and platitudes, mental manipulation. Stuff that makes retards feel "holy" - depending on your level of human, you gravitate to your holy goodies. Theirs are violence, rape and murder. 
Mohammed saw a "thing" he interpreted as the best "trick" ever to exploit your own - that's all it ever was. A clumsy, hatched together ruse which has reflects the emptiness and stupidity of it's "ugly opium" sucking adherents. They were put down for a thousand years before and should be down for good this time but that the wealthy aren't done using them for a butt rag yet.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a question for everyone that says most muslims are peaceful. How can it be a peaceful religion when the koran says we should all convert or die. What about them torturing us because we dont believe? Allah bragging about drowning the Egyptian army. What "god" does this? Also how can you be a peacefull person and believe in this type of stuff? Or do these "peaceful" muslims only believe a certain % of the koran? Please entertain me... I do not like muslims cause they CHOOSE to believe in a crazy religion like this and that is all i need to know about there morals and character.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> It is a Religion, I assure you. And yes the extremists are looking to either convert or kill, I am not fighting you on that, but extremists, by definition are a small percentage of who is out there, they get the most press of course, because bombings and war are "sexy" news that people want to see. but the overwhelming majority of Muslims are just like the overwhelming majority of Christians, regular people who believe in a peaceful religion. Everything that can be said about Islam can be said about just about any religion if people want to twist words, I mean when you read the Bible, do you ever stop to think about how terrible some of the events and declarations are? No, because that is not what it is intended to be, but a person in the wrong mindset could, and have in the past, formed societies both small and large based in Christianity that are wholly evil,just like they are doing now in the middle east. It is no different than inner city gangs other than funding, support, and leadership being more effective. It is people taking advantage of others who are in a terrible situation and are very vulnerable, and giving them something to believe in. at it's core it has nothing to do with Islam. It is evil people taking advantage of regular, everyday people who need what the terrorist groups are giving them. Reasonable people who have seen first hand what is happening over there know this. The media has Americans in a frenzy, which to a point is necessary in wartime IMO,(WWII everyone thought the Japanese were evil to the core but that is obviously not the case) but that doesn't mean everything they report is the whole or even the true story. Even in the middle east, it is a small group causing large amounts of havoc. again, not indicative of the entire Islamic culture. To be clear I think we should bomb the hell out of the ones who deserve it until even the memory of their evil is wiped away, I think there should be no mercy in dealing with those who would destroy us. but attacking the wrong people can be just as bad as losing.


Tolerance is a Christian belief I was raised with. It's a good character trait to have IMO. (I can see you got a double dose). 
But, having good sense to say; "I will not tolerate..." is something you learn with age and experience. 
"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Tolerance, or "charitas" charity is a #1 virtue in bible - just like letting anyone run over and enslave your people is #1 stupid and cause of extinction....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't make this up but I read it somewhere and think that it might apply;

"On America’s tombstone it should read: The greatest country in the world was defeated, not by a foreign enemy who was stronger and more mighty than her, but from the morons within her own citizenry who worshipped at the alter of stupidity."


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For being a "religion of peace", Muslims sure leave a lot of headless bodies laying around when they come into an area.

When there is a natural disaster anywhere in the world, I see a lot of Christian and Jewish organizations rushing towards the stricken area to give aid. I do not recall ever seeing Muslims giving aid to a non-Muslim country.

One last point:



thesean75 said:


> Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous.


Hitler was an Atheist. A bad argument is not made stronger by making up facts.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Things are what they are.
Radicalized Muslims are the aggressors, and the west a convenient foil for recruitment and perpetuation of their flawed ideology. I do believe that at some point a western leader will say enough is enough and take them to the wood shed. 

That is if these radical islamists are not decimated by Ebola first. You see Ebola if not contained will ravage the poorer third world countries first and while it will harm the populations of industrialized nations, it will do so to a lesser extent. So the winning factor in all this may lay outside the scope of human intervention and be entirely in the realm of nature. I do believe mother nature has found the keys to the hurt locker.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> Radical Muslims are no more indicative of the entire religion than KKK is indicative of the entirety of Christianity. Sure there are radical terrorists, and sure they deserve to die as a general rule, but as soon as you punish all Muslims for the actions of a few you are acting the way the people our founding fathers created this country to avoid acted. Should Jews kill all Christians because Hitler, a Christian, was a radical extremist? No of course not, that's ridiculous. Evil people will be evil no matter what, and just because they take a religion and use it as a tool for evil, doesn't make the religion evil, much like a serial killer using a rifle to kill people doesn't make firearms evil, despite what our left wing friends would have us believe. Remember that just a few hundred years ago, during the dark ages, evil men used Christianity to perform atrocities as well, including torture and murder for those who wouldn't become Christians or even the specific branch of Christianity they approved of, using texts from the Bible they twisted for their own means. This obviously doesn't make Christianity evil. So why would the same actions make Islam evil?


This is a good statement, and wile we are still a free people its good to see

I was always told Hitler was a Jew (rumor is he converted to Islam but idk and can't confirm it)

But to get what page you're on, as a FREE society we have the right to worship or not any god we choose... And that's true...

And for today and now your statement is 100% agreeable, but the way this thread has moved we are talking a possible and likely future, I don't agree with slippy you don't seem ignorant, maybe short sighted (but can't confirm on this one statement)

They say roughly 20% of the Muslim population is under the extremist category... Thats a hell of a lot as there is now more Muslims than Christians...

And tbh I would prefer Muslims to be like the kkk, quiet, secretive, not overly active etc etc, but they are not...

A war is coming my friend, its a matter of time... The question is are you willing to convert, fight, or loose your head... They are stuck in the middle ages, some have advanced and I would protect, most haven't... And that's the problem... And that's our enemy...

(And thank you for not giving into hate yet, I just hope you are willing to fight when the time comes)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Tolerance is a Christian belief I was raised with. It's a good character trait to have IMO. (I can see you got a double dose).
> But, having good sense to say; "I will not tolerate..." is something you learn with age and experience.
> "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me".


I believe the same now. At first I thought the various atrocities were committed by radicals who misinterpreted the koran. After all that's what the "moderate" muslims would have us believe. The fact remains that most of the muslim folks should be screaming from the rooftops denouncing these radicals, but they aren't. We here of some speaking out against it from time to time but it isn't very often. I hear of it so rarely that taqiyya comes to mind when muslims denounce the actions taken against infidels. After reading hadiths from the koran my opinion started to change. This also happened when I lived in DFW: http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/10/14/first-time-fbi-calls-case-honor-killing/. It was close to where I lived. They fooled me once. Yall can call me a bigoted ******* all you want, I don't care. But I don't like or trust any of them.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wise Prepper said:


> I have a question for everyone that says most muslims are peaceful. How can it be a peaceful religion when the koran says we should all convert or die. What about them torturing us because we dont believe? Allah bragging about drowning the Egyptian army. What "god" does this? Also how can you be a peacefull person and believe in this type of stuff? Or do these "peaceful" muslims only believe a certain % of the koran? Please entertain me... I do not like muslims cause they CHOOSE to believe in a crazy religion like this and that is all i need to know about there morals and character.


Everything you have just mentioned are things Christianity have done historically as well. No one views Christianity as violent


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> Everything you have just mentioned are things Christianity have done historically as well. No one views Christianity as violent


Stop while you are behind thesean75.


----------



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> This is a good statement, and wile we are still a free people its good to see
> 
> I was always told Hitler was a Jew (rumor is he converted to Islam but idk and can't confirm it)
> 
> ...


I agree that war is coming and we will have to fight, but what I will fight tooth and nail on is the belief that an entire group of people is evil. The war is coming but it won't be a war on Islam, it will be a war on Extremism, the same as when we fight a war against anyone else, it is a war against them, not a war against them and everyone who shares their religion. I understand that a lot of people have no real contact with the Muslim community and the only thing they know is the media's twisted portrayal, But at most, even heavy estimates show that it is 20 percent on muslims turning towards extremism, that is still 80 percent against it, and I assure you they are against it and are vocal about it. There are dozens of Muslim groups devoted to fighting the extremists both politically and violently, though we just dont see it as much because, keep in mind, we see what the media wants us to. But what do you say to the Muslims in the military, in the middle east, fighting Al-Qaida and soon, ISIS. Some of the bravest men I have ever known were Muslims who fought beside me, and believe me, no one hated the extremists as much as them.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I hope they tattoo flags on all sides because they have not cleaned up their own and that's the rule. Tend Yo temple or folks will help. 
Call their bluff. Let us see them do what they claim. That is when you see who is full of it and who is not.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Those of you who tend to use the Crusades as your point that Christians tried to impose its belief onto the Muslim world, really really need to get your facts straight. You are so in error it isn't funny. There is a link on here somewhere to one of the most factually accurate summaries of the Crusades and how they began and who did what to whom. I f anyone can find it and repost it here for some of the folks here who seem to suffer from revisionist history.

Nowhere in the New testament have I read where it is the duty of Christian to forcefully convert anyone or to kill them. There may be a passage here or there that has some reference to violence...The old testament is the history of how we got to the CHrist and the establishment of Gods covenants with man...but our instruction are in the New Testament. Where as there are some Muslims who don't want to convert anyone...they just want to survive the Great Jihad...which in the Qur'an is the struggle for life. But they typically do not oppose those who wage the little Jihad, which is the spread of Islam and the establishment of Sharia Law and a Caliphate.

You who believe that its just a small number of folks who are the extremist, you really need to look at how many millions around the middle east took to the streets and celebrated the attacks on 911. and previous attacks as well. There are over a Billion Muslims in the world....10% percent of that is 100 Million and in most cases its alot more that openly support the establishment of a Caliphate and Sharia Law.

Read this:The Myth of the Tiny Radical Muslim Minority

And I am not advocating to start killing Muslims. I simply said until we are determined enough to fight them as is needed we are prolonging the inevitable.
I also said you cannot gve into them, appease them, or show them weakness because they will not respect you for doing so...They are not like us in that regards.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thesean75 said:


> I agree that war is coming and we will have to fight, but what I will fight tooth and nail on is the belief that an entire group of people is evil. The war is coming but it won't be a war on Islam, it will be a war on Extremism, the same as when we fight a war against anyone else, it is a war against them, not a war against them and everyone who shares their religion. I understand that a lot of people have no real contact with the Muslim community and the only thing they know is the media's twisted portrayal, But at most, even heavy estimates show that it is 20 percent on muslims turning towards extremism, that is still 80 percent against it, and I assure you they are against it and are vocal about it. There are dozens of Muslim groups devoted to fighting the extremists both politically and violently, though we just dont see it as much because, keep in mind, we see what the media wants us to. But what do you say to the Muslims in the military, in the middle east, fighting Al-Qaida and soon, ISIS. Some of the bravest men I have ever known were Muslims who fought beside me, and believe me, no one hated the extremists as much as them.


Even if only 20% are "extreme" as you claim, that still means 1 out of 5 Muslims you meet want to cut your head off. With a world-wide population of about a billion and a half, that is a LOT of freakin' crazies running around! Plus, the pricks breed faster than rabbits.

Personally, I think the percentage is much closer to 40% than 20% though. And of the remainder, I think another 40%-50% support the crazies. In other words, the vast majority of Muslims are either extremist-wanna-cut-your-head-off types or supporters of the extremist-wanna-cut-your-head-off types.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well put OSFG.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well put Inor also!

I have pledged that I will no longer be silent to the ignorant fools who perpetuate this false belief that only a small % of muslimes are bad, the extremists. 

That type of thinking will be our downfall. Teach your children the facts people. Our future depends on it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Well now Dearborn can get a plague of eradication for them and their unfit-for-a-barn animal friends.


Oh there is a rather large "HillBilly" population encircled around Dearborn, with large well stocked armories just wanting to use them.
I'm by no means a Muslim sympathizer, you guys just need to be hating on the right MooseLimbs

I already closed my account with Michigan Gun Owners who are based in Dearborn Heights,I have no FORD products.
So to that extent,lets see you guys get rid of your FORD products since their profits fund NAZI's and ISLAM.::clapping::

Yes,you got trolled into that.
You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Even if only 20% are "extreme" as you claim, that still means 1 out of 5 Muslims you meet want to cut your head off. With a world-wide population of about a billion and a half, that is a LOT of freakin' crazies running around! Plus, the pricks breed faster than rabbits.
> 
> Personally, I think the percentage is much closer to 40% than 20% though. And of the remainder, I think another 40%-50% support the crazies. In other words, the vast majority of Muslims are either extremist-wanna-cut-your-head-off types or supporters of the extremist-wanna-cut-your-head-off types.


More importantly of any remainder there are only a super minority who are willing to actively oppose the extremist out of fear of being labeled an apostate and getting there heads cut off.

This is how Islam controls...50% of the population has no say (women). Of the remaining 50% you turn them into ruthless watch dogs over each other by being able to lay charges of apostasy against each other...this ensures that each man is trying to out Islam his fellow man when any debate draws near. This also ensures no Muslim man will be dumb enough to openly oppose any action taken against non-Muslims in areas where the more radical are in charge. It is only among the differing factions, do you see open opposition...Kurd's, Shiite, Sunni, etc. That has to do with the fact that they each want the power...and nothing to do with a lack of desire for Islam rule of the world. It's who within the factions will be in charge that keeps them fighting...because the loser will be as oppressed as most non-Muslims will be.

People need to do more than just read an article or two before you try to convince me I don't understand Islam...I have been heavily involved in their world since 1990, I have studied their cultures, there religion, their history, their languages. I have spent years on the ground among them in their lands. I have fought along side them and I have fought against them.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Oh there is a rather large "HillBilly" population encircled around Dearborn, with large well stocked armories just wanting to use them.
> I'm by no means a Muslim sympathizer, you guys just need to be hating on the right MooseLimbs
> 
> I already closed my account with Michigan Gun Owners who are based in Dearborn Heights,I have no FORD products.
> ...


I don't own any ford products. I am not sure about the "got trolled into" part? But with Detroit and China as well as scuzlam, Yo hillbillies better hurry and be good at dodging bullets and infectious disease because ya'll got it as rough in some ways as Ar or TN and here comes winter (already again)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oddapple said:


> I don't own any ford products. I am not sure about the "got trolled into" part? But with Detroit and China as well as scuzlam, Yo hillbillies better hurry and be good at dodging bullets and infectious disease because ya'll got it as rough in some ways as Ar or TN and here comes winter (already again)


I'm 186 miles NW of DeToilet, live in the woods and I don't be needing to come out fur awhile


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes we can all go hide in our little holes because its not happening near or around us....and then when it is...It's too late to do anything about it. Either we accept and affirm that our borders are our lines of defense and oppose letting our Government keep them unsecured and porous and not allow folks to come into our country without desires to assimilate into the American way of life...which is...you can be any religion you want as long as you respect that all others here can be as well, and we have a Constitution the prohibits our Government from establishing a national religion and that the laws are respectful of all religions but do not levy any one religions dominance over any other. The laws of our land are universally non restrictive towards the practice of individual religious activities as long as the practices do not violate the rights or fundamental decency of life.

This is where we have our most dangerous internal struggle with the Muslims here that want to adopt Sharia courts and laws to administer to the Muslim population... I say no! If you want that then go back were it existed. To seek to come here you must desire to have what we have...not desire to change what we have.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> More importantly of any remainder there are only a super minority who are willing to actively oppose the extremist out of fear of being labeled an apostate and getting there heads cut off.
> 
> This is how Islam controls...50% of the population has no say (women). Of the remaining 50% you turn them into ruthless watch dogs over each other by being able to lay charges of apostasy against each other...this ensures that each man is trying to out Islam his fellow man when any debate draws near. This also ensures no Muslim man will be dumb enough to openly oppose any action taken against non-Muslims in areas where the more radical are in charge. It is only among the differing factions, do you see open opposition...Kurd's, Shiite, Sunni, etc. That has to do with the fact that they each want the power...and nothing to do with a lack of desire for Islam rule of the world. It's who within the factions will be in charge that keeps them fighting...because the loser will be as oppressed as most non-Muslims will be.
> 
> People need to do more than just read an article or two before you try to convince me I don't understand Islam...I have been heavily involved in their world since 1990, I have studied their cultures, there religion, their history, their languages. I have spent years on the ground among them in their lands. I have fought along side them and I have fought against them.


People,
Listen to OSFG. This is the truth. Heed this.

Thank you OSFG.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thesean75 said:


> I agree that war is coming and we will have to fight, but what I will fight tooth and nail on is the belief that an entire group of people is evil. The war is coming but it won't be a war on Islam, it will be a war on Extremism, the same as when we fight a war against anyone else, it is a war against them, not a war against them and everyone who shares their religion. I understand that a lot of people have no real contact with the Muslim community and the only thing they know is the media's twisted portrayal, But at most, even heavy estimates show that it is 20 percent on muslims turning towards extremism, that is still 80 percent against it, and I assure you they are against it and are vocal about it. There are dozens of Muslim groups devoted to fighting the extremists both politically and violently, though we just dont see it as much because, keep in mind, we see what the media wants us to. But what do you say to the Muslims in the military, in the middle east, fighting Al-Qaida and soon, ISIS. Some of the bravest men I have ever known were Muslims who fought beside me, and believe me, no one hated the extremists as much as them.


You need to learn about the system called Islam.

Not all members are to be what you call extreme. That does not mean they are any less Islamic than those who carry out the overt acts of jihad.

Some of the most "peaceful" Islamic lands are not at all peaceful or tranquil to the non-Muslims who must take the low class position of dhimmitude, and even that does not insure safety.

Yes, there are perverse descriptions of Islam, but all one need do is spend time in the Qur'an and the hadiths to grasp how the system works.

As for this country? All we need do is look to what is happening in European countries as the Islamic population grows and gains more power over the indigenous population.

Even so, we are seeing cases of Islamic violence here. Don't think that the Saudi-supported mosques are teaching some brand of Islam that promotes love and understanding for the infidel...



> The man, who spoke on condition of anonymity, and was identified as "Noor," reported "to the public, the mosque will not promote terrorism or any kind of radical acts, but when they're among friends and congregants only, they will promote the true teachings of Islam which include the offer to non-Muslims the choice rather that you must convert, live under Islamic rule, or be fought against. Jihad, for the sake of Allah."


Fmr Member of OK Beheader's Mosque Says Mosque Taught Jihad


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Our bestest of buddies, those who are also against "extremists," prove what it is like to live in a "peaceful" Muslim country if you are not Muslim...



> The 28 Christians who were arrested in Saudi Arabia for worshiping in a private home have been released, according to information obtained by the organization International Christian Concern.


Saudi "Religious Police" Release 28 Christians - Aleteia

Saudi Arabia, a country that spends a lot of their _oil_ gotten gains on building mosques and spreading Islam throughout the West, bans all public worship besides Islam, and that worship had better be Sunni Islam.

Which brings us to another point. Sure, Muslims will fight against "extremist" Muslims, but those extremists are of the other sect. Remember the Arabic way of thinking; me against my brother. My brother and I against our father. And so on.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, when is it going to be ENOUGH?
Five more beheadings, in America?
Another thousand or so lined up and executed Christians?
Stomping in the heads of American babies?
I'm with Osfg, I'm with Inor, when will it explode?
I dont know, but in stocking up....All I can say.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Water guns with pigs blood............


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When someone breaks the law is the time to act. If you act before that, you are the criminal.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just like the Obama Administration isn't stopping the influx of muslim people into the country, he has done nothing to stop the influx of people from the Ebola infected countries. He is either certifiable or it is part of his plan to bring this country to its knees.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the liberals live in large metropolitan areas. Those are the areas that will be affected first and hardest by violence from religious zealots and by the pathogenic illnesses. We who live in areas away from those areas will be the last hit and are best prepared to defend ourselves from violence. If 90% of the population is to be killed off then it would seem that the conservatives are going to win this war. If a bus load of zealots entered a small town and started to cause trouble I can see it lasting about two minutes in my area - maybe less. If someone came down with a contageous disease it is unlikely that they would come in contact with more than a dozen people before everyone was rounded up and placed in treatment. 

The only way to wipe out middle America is with an airborne weaponized biological attack. That would also wipe out the food production for all of America. It would seem to be counter productive to do that.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I am not so sure reason, at least pro positive, is the goal or going to be all that helpful.
It is to be fast and over before it started with no recovery. Yet many people seem to be clinging to the "reason" that is not really a part of this one.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> William R. Forstchen, the author of "One Second After" has written a new book about terrorists attacking the U.S., sorry but I can't remember the name of it. I heard him talking this morning and he said that while researching for the book he read the Koran and watched videos put on social networks by the terrorists, and came to a realization. There is NO SUCH THING as a moderated Muslim. Either they believe in what the Koran says, or they aren't practicing muslims. He said that if they ARE practicing muslims then they intend to covert everyone to Islam or KILL THEM. That is what their religion tells them to do. That is what their whole religion is based on.
> 
> CONVERT or DIE. That is their religion, and that is what we are going to have to come to grips with eventually. They MEAN what they say.


Notsoyoung, I can't find any new book, on Amazon, by him, other than a space elevator book?
I'm still hunting, but if you can link it, I want it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> So, when is it going to be ENOUGH?
> Five more beheadings, in America?
> Another thousand or so lined up and executed Christians?
> Stomping in the heads of American babies?
> ...


Hopefully not tomorrow, but the reality is, even the UK prime minister is worried

There is a Muslim prophecy I keep posting and I will post it again

One will rise to lead all muslins and deliver revenge to all that have done wrong against them

Isis and its rise is starting to fit with that prophecy... And the UK pm indirectly referred to it in his speech to the UN on how to deal with Isis

Only a few international locations to watch, got Israel (the fist major target)

Got Indonesia (the worlds largest concentration of Muslims in one place)

And the middle east (that we are all trying to watch)

I can't see the future, but Islam is a threat, and will always be a threat, and we can't seek out and start a witch hunt, so what can we really do to be proactive... Nothing... Our lifestyle, our way of life, or civilization, prevents us from doing much, this is just as much a good thing as a bad, we stand by out principles, as we should

But we have to be ready, organized, and willing to do what needs to be done when the time comes, BUILD CONTACTS!!! and learn, as when the time comes the sheep will look to us for guidance, and this is one topic where the sheep are useful...

We need good solid leaders for the events to come (on this topic) and that will be the key to us beating the threat, if you are religious, or not it don't matter, they have no worries about killing you (PS. If you're white, there is no convert or die, just die as the prophecy is all that have done wrong, from crusades, the war on terror, formation of Israel, lists go on)


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> Everything you have just mentioned are things Christianity have done historically as well. No one views Christianity as violent


This is very funny! Most christians are living by the new testament. The koran is a made up version of the old testoment (bet you didnt know that). What has happened in the past doesnt have crap to do with what is ok in the present. If so should we go back to slavery? What about letting women vote? Surely they dont need that much say so... You are trying to justify these idiots actions cause someone else did it in the past. Very scued logic!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Most of the liberals live in large metropolitan areas. Those are the areas that will be affected first and hardest by violence from religious zealots and by the pathogenic illnesses. We who live in areas away from those areas will be the last hit and are best prepared to defend ourselves from violence. If 90% of the population is to be killed off then it would seem that the conservatives are going to win this war. If a bus load of zealots entered a small town and started to cause trouble I can see it lasting about two minutes in my area - maybe less. If someone came down with a contageous disease it is unlikely that they would come in contact with more than a dozen people before everyone was rounded up and placed in treatment.
> 
> The only way to wipe out middle America is with an airborne weaponized biological attack. That would also wipe out the food production for all of America. It would seem to be counter productive to do that.


The more zealous a Christian becomes about Jesus, the better person the Christian becomes. And, the Muslim? The more he understands the Qur'an and the hadiths?

Religious zealots, you claim, as if all people who are zealous in their beliefs are the same.

If only not living in metropolitan areas could protect a person from more than just viral outbreaks.

As far as wiping out America, what would be counterproductive and what would not be is dependent upon the entities attempting to destroy her. Those who have been working hard to destroy America isn't the least bit concerned with starving people. Their only concern is that we are too weak to respond by the time we realize we have been believing one big lie after another.


----------

